# Mit Java einen Shop programmieren ?



## Verena (26. Jul 2004)

Hallo, 

habe mit einem Provider ein Gespräch gehabt, der mir einen Shop in Java programmieren will.. 
dachte sowas ist in PHP besser? 
liege ich da falsch, bez. ist es gut einen Shop in Java zu prog. ? 

Welche Vor- oder Nach-teile hat es ? 

vielen Dank schon mal, 

Grüße aus Krefeld, 

Verena


----------



## nollario (26. Jul 2004)

mit java geht das mal mindestens genauso gut wie mit php! ;-)

ne, spass beiseite... java ist mit sicherheit so mächtig, dass man da einiges realisieren kann... vor allem mit j2ee (entreprise edition). da gibt es auch java.sun.com auch den pet store als beispielanwendung für einen shop http://java.sun.com/developer/releases/petstore/. kenne auch etliche andere shop anwendungen die mit java bzw j2ee realisiert wurden...


----------



## Verena (26. Jul 2004)

Danke, 

aber ist es nicht so, das viele Leute auch Java deaktivieren, 
weil zumeist nervige Werbung mit Java erstellt wurde und das man dann den Kunden Kreis schon einschrenkt?


----------



## L-ectron-X (26. Jul 2004)

Das mag für Java-Applets zutreffen, für deren Betrieb im Browser eine VM aktiviert werden muss.
Das Java-"Ebenbild" zu PHP heißt Java Server Pages oder einfach nur JSP.
Bei dieser Technologie werden die Webseiten auf dem Webserver generiert und an den Browser gesendet. Der Browser empfängt also eine ganz normale HTML-Seite. Genau wie das bei PHP der Fall ist.


----------



## Jaraz (26. Jul 2004)

Hi,

natürlich geht das mit Java!

Wenn du das allerdings nicht gerade für die Größenordnung Karstadt usw. implementieren musst, würde ich auf vorhandene Lösungen zurückgreifen.

zum Beispiel http://www.oscommerce.com/

Gruß Jaraz


----------



## Verena (26. Jul 2004)

danke !

es ist eine vorhandene Lösung,  denke es basiert auf intershop basis... 

meint ihr das ist ne nummer zu groß wenn man nicht gerade Karstadt oder so ist ? 

Danke für die zahlreiche Hilfe


----------



## nollario (26. Jul 2004)

kommt echt drauf an... wie oft muss das geupdated werden (preise, etc...)? wie gut skalierbar soll es sein...? wie schnell? welche datenbank wird bentutz?

generell würde ich sagen, dass die java lösung "mehr" bietet allerdings auch mehr fordert (administration, code, konfiguration, komplexität) als zb. php...


----------



## DP (26. Jul 2004)

was gibt es noch so an bezahlbaren shopsystemen? oder wo kann man den intershop günstig mieten?

lass mal hier eine liste starten


----------



## nollario (27. Jul 2004)

na, den sun petstore (oder xpetsote für jboss, gibt es bei sourceforge: http://xpetstore.sourceforge.net/ eignet sich doch wunderbar als sehr weit entwickelte vorlage, die man dann nach belieben anpassen kann. und kostet erst mal nix! ;-)


----------

